# Lizards > General Geckos >  western banded geckos?

## halfwaynowhere

Anyone keep these? I am in love with the idea of keeping them, but am having a hard time finding any in the hobby... Any info on keeping these would be great, as well as any ideas on how to get my hands on some. Thanks.

----------


## wilomn

Go anywhere east of San Bernardino and south of Palmdale and you're in their territory.

I've kept them just like leopard geckos and they do fine. Just feed smaller foods since they don't get as big.

Very friendly and neat tail wiggles when stalking.

----------


## XGetSome

I catch several of them each year, and let em go....I dunno why but I just gotta pick them up....I used to keep em as pets when I was younger. I know a few places to find them SOMETIMES.

----------


## asplundii

I used to keep one. Old bugger made it to 13 years with me. Was a great gecko all aroud.

I kept him in a 15G on a 4/1 sand/peat mix and lots of hides. Heat and light were with a 100W incandescent. Fed pin head crix 2-3 times a week.

----------


## Kuba

I keep 4 of them, they need a lot of hides, and the hides need to stay low to the ground, they also like tight places.

----------


## BSM

I keep 1.3 imperial county local banded geckos and they have been fun to keep so far and i had 4 clutches 




Bryan

----------


## Kuba

Ive got a duo western geckos,i might breed them when they get older. Do you have any pics of your setup?

----------


## BSM

heres a pic of a basic setup but in the next week or so there going into a more rocky cage with coco and sand/dirt mix. This cage has worked out good so far,it has enough tight spaces for them with the wood stakes in there. There permanent cage is a 20 gallon with a rock wall/crevice that is drying right now and after thats all done it will have 4-6 inches of dirt/coco/sand mix 


Bryan

----------

